# Grow cabinet construction w/ pics



## Sweest (Nov 9, 2008)

I would like to make my cabinet more effient. Below is the construction and measurements of everything. I have added a few recent photo's to see its current state.* I havn't been seeing the production I have expected nor desired out of my setup and I am asking for your advice.* I want this setup to gain its full potential and give me some full healthy plants that are more rewarding.* 

The first 3 grows have been sub-par in my eyes.* Plants have all been different strains yet all have the same small stature and lacking a yield.* Fox Farms Ocean soil and Fox Farm liquid fert schedule followed to the T.* The floor is now open for discussion.




Hey guys, been a long time but back with a new name for security reasons.* Figured I would share the progress I've made with my newly revamped grow cab I have been working on the past few weeks.* Since I had a very similar setup in the past I already had all I needed.* I had been eyeing this cabinet by Coleman, found at Lowes in the garage storage isle.* With a 75/25 split it gives me enough room at veg 6 plants in an area 16"Wx18"L under 8 26 watt CFL bulbs and a home made hood.* Controlling airflow are two 4" cpu fans, found on ebay, wired to an adjustable converter found at The Home Depot.* Those 4 ladies are Dutch Passion Power Plant at 11 days. Into the flower room, measuring 18" deep X 29" wide being able to adjust my light up to near 60".* Using flat white paint on all the walls for easy clean up/repaint if necessary.* I have used mylar in the past and find it to time hard to keep clean and from tearing.* I picked up some white duct tape to seal all my perimeter joints and around my filters to keep all light leaks and SMELL leaks to a minimum.* Airflow for the inlet and filters are 5" cpu fans found on ebay, wired to adjustable converters like the veg room.* For lighting I have a 250w HPS purchased from insidesun.* My previous grows that had 6 plants going yield me approx 4-6 oz under this light.* Contemplating going up to a 400w HPS tho.* Weather stripping is used at all edges to block all light and air leaks, I have a few areas to touch up but this is a must when you are trying to keep thing as stealth as possible.* I included a picture of the back of the cabinet as well showing some home made hoods out of cardboard to block the light down off the wall and a DIY odor neutrilizer built from this site as well, which works almost too well to be honest, no ones garage smells that good, haha.* If anything some of you may be able to take some things from my build and put it to use on yours.* Any input is welcome as long as its good, .


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 9, 2008)

nice set up, looking at odor control for my room, and will probably make a couple of those odor killing machines.

do they need to be outside the room, or can they be used inside, space outside the grow room is almost non existant, so would be handy if I am able to place it inside.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice looking Cab...my only concern is the water Jugs above Lights?..accidents hapen my friend..no need to hide them is there?..take care and be safe


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Nice lookin room you got there heres some green mojo for them babies!

And thanks for lookin out for a brotha 4u2! *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

I see better  then i read..lol


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*I know me too.

My eyes don't fail me.



But my brain FREQUENTLY does :rofl:*


----------



## Sweest (Nov 10, 2008)

Lastritez said:
			
		

> nice set up, looking at odor control for my room, and will probably make a couple of those odor killing machines.
> 
> do they need to be outside the room, or can they be used inside, space outside the grow room is almost non existant, so would be handy if I am able to place it inside.



Not sure about having inside.  If you read through the DIY thread on how to make them I believe one of the guys made a smaller one and actually hung it in his tent.  They work great, so I would try just one to start with.


----------



## Weezy (Nov 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Nice looking Cab...my only concern is the water Jugs above Lights?..accidents hapen my friend..no need to hide them is there?..take care and be safe


 
I've had leaks from those slide out spouts before from the 2gallon jugs (or whatever size they are)...Personally I would set that water in a closet for I don't think storing water would raise any eyebrows...

Those sockets on the CFLs are kinda cool...Do they have a plug on the one end and connect two sockets to an outlet?  I have always found myself cutting open the plastic housing and rewiring the wires together and gluing them to PVC with high-temp glue that sometimes melts...not the safest or smartest but effective.


----------



## Sweest (Nov 11, 2008)

Weezy said:
			
		

> I've had leaks from those slide out spouts before from the 2gallon jugs (or whatever size they are)...Personally I would set that water in a closet for I don't think storing water would raise any eyebrows...
> 
> Those sockets on the CFLs are kinda cool...Do they have a plug on the one end and connect two sockets to an outlet?  I have always found myself cutting open the plastic housing and rewiring the wires together and gluing them to PVC with high-temp glue that sometimes melts...not the safest or smartest but effective.



I've always had the water in or near that spot without any leaks thus far.  Makes for very quick and convenient watering and puts everything out of site.  

Yes those are Y sockets found at Wal-mart.  They allow you to plug to lights into one socket, I just have them zip tied onto the power strip.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice set-up. Looks like you might benefit more by bringing the lights closer to the reflector, then lowering the reflector. Nice grow cab!


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 27, 2009)

HEy Buddy im loving the grow cabinet!  Very nice set up.  I have a cabinet that I got from Home Depot that I just use for clones and only has a few flouros in it BUT I like the way you have your done and now im thinking my setup over again. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sweest (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are some NOW pics.  My plants just don't seem as full as I want them to be.  I want to use my space more efficently.  

I'm thinking maybe some T5 or small MH, and a 400w HPS.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 28, 2009)

i dig the set up man. 
  i was lookin round online at few diff cabinet sizes/styles myself n try n get some ideas. and i was thiin of one thing how u got urs set up. ya veg next to flower. and ya veg room bein narrower then the flower room meanin if you wanted to acess ya veg while in lites out on the flower side ya'd be hittin them wit lite.
  me i was thinkin maybe puttin like a board flus wit some L mounting brackets like the section cut out the pic i edited. that way ya can still acess ya veg side area at any time wit out interuptin ya flowerin lightin. the flower side door would close on that board. i'm just seein that the door width's dont match the compartment widths is all.
  im  the type person i'd like as much acess to my babies as much as possible times. just in case is all.


----------



## Sweest (Apr 28, 2009)

The way I have my lights schedule they both turn off at 6 pm, with the veg coming back on at midnight and the flower coming on at 6 am.  I just don't open the doors after six.  do all my work from early morning to a mist in the afternoon.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 28, 2009)

ahh... i see.


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2009)

if you think that more lite = bigger, tighter buds...you are correct. i built my cabinet and use t5 for veg and 400w hps for flowering. all i ever get is dank. thick, dense, smelly buds


----------



## Sweest (Apr 28, 2009)

So would I be correct to go and purchase a 400w system for only 3.75 sq ft.?  And how about an 175w MH for my 2 sq ft veg area?


----------



## umbra (Apr 28, 2009)

yes...and...yes. heat is the only issue


----------



## Sweest (Apr 29, 2009)

Umbra, what type of 400w HPS system are you using?  And how much heat does it put off.  My 250w is conservative on both light and heat.  Just trying gauge the increase.


----------



## umbra (Apr 29, 2009)

My equipment is old like me. 400w hps is magnetic ballast. The bulb is enclosed from the grow space and vented separately from the box itself, So I don't really have heat issues. My temps are 78 with lamp on and 69 with lamp off. here are a couple pix of box and buds growing now.


----------



## ms4ms (Apr 29, 2009)

You would absolutely freak out if you had a 400 watter in there. I started with cfl's, went to 250 and now have a digital ballast 400. The size of your room would be fine for a 400 and the difference will be very noticeable. Please, do not rush out and buy 1 unless you were already thinking about it. This is just my opinion but it was learned by experience.


----------



## Sweest (Apr 29, 2009)

I have been thinking about a 400w system for quite some time.  But after several harvest with the 250w I think my gut is right by going up.  

Where did you get your light, what brand?


----------



## umbra (Apr 29, 2009)

somewhere on this site I posted a photo of a cabinet, built by someone from another site. It had a vented flowering space with a 600w hps and veg space with 175 mh. I can't find it, but its here somewhere.


----------



## umbra (Apr 29, 2009)

ok, it took a while to find. I think this is what you want to build.


----------



## MexicanAirline (Feb 9, 2010)

Umbra, do you happen to remember the dimensions of that cab above with the 600w hps?  Is there anyway I can view that thread to read about that particular cab?  I'm in the process of collecting supplies for a stealth cab, and I'm going with a 600w hps also.


----------

